# Hide glue won't dry



## davesimian (Feb 16, 2017)

I am trying to repair an old table. Put hide glue in a crack and clamped it 3 days ago. Glue is still wet. It's a newly purchased bottle of Titebond hide glue, but there is no date on the bottle. Don't know if this is the problem but it has been extremely humid here. Anyone else ever have this problem? Know a solution?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Liquid hide glue does dry by evaporation, so the humidity could be a factor. I've never used the Titebond product. I make my own now, but originally chose Old Brown Glue when I was making the switch from PVA. LHG should contain nothing but glue, water and urea. I don't have the full list handy, but Titebond includes some other ingredients, so I chose not to even try it. My guess is that they are preservatives to inhibit mold that can form on regular LHG.

Three days is a long time though. I'd suggest running a bead on the surface of a scrap board, or glossy paper, and see if it hardens that way. If not, toss it and get some Old Brown Glue.


----------



## davesimian (Feb 16, 2017)

Thanks for the information. But turns out that the problem was the heat and humidity. It has turned unseasonably cooler and dry here the last couple days and the glue has set up nicely. I even glued another crack and it set up in a few hours.


----------

